# Will be selling soon?



## gamer30 (Jan 4, 2008)

E6750 2.66 never overclocked-sold
Gigabyte P35 DS3L-sold
3 Gb of OCZ Ram 800MHZ PC6400-sold
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 750W-sold
XFX 8800GT 512 MB
Zalman 9500-sold
Maxtor 500GB Hard Drive-sold
Ultra Aluminus Case
Some fans, a fan controller, a dvd drive go with case


----------



## sho95 (Jan 5, 2008)

let me know on the Zalman 9500


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223
Will sell for 30, comes with everything included in retail, except the Thermal Paste. If I decide to sell it?


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Jan 5, 2008)

Why are you selling it? Thats a pretty good system.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

i'll be interested in some of the parts if you part out  i don't have enough for that whole comp and i'm sure you're not going to sell it for $300 (because that's all i have)


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tell me whut your interested in. 
I realized I didnt need this comp, so im selling to get a ps3.

Will post pictures later today or tommoarw.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm actually interested in everything lol. i just don't have enough for all of it, so i'll wait until you post the prices.

are those 3 sticks of 1gig memory? so then did you buy a dual channel and one separate one? i just bought THESE and if they are those exact model, i'll be especially interested depending on how much you want for them


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ya I have the same you do, and one gb of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227116


Prices if I decide to part it out will be around
Cpu-150
Hdd-80
Case-50
Power-60-70
Graphics-230
Accelero S1(VGA FAN)-25
Mobo-80
Zalman-30
Ram-Dont know what I will price it at?
Everything comes with retail packaging.


----------



## oregon (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd be interested in the CPU. When are you selling though?


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

If I cant sell it whole by this weekend, then on monday, or tuesday, start selling it part by part.

Would you be interested in the Zalman 9500 too?


----------



## mep916 (Jan 5, 2008)

I know you said $80 for the mobo, but I'll give you $50 right now.


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha no, sorry


----------



## mep916 (Jan 5, 2008)

gamer30 said:


> Ha no, sorry



If you have problems selling it, I'll give $60. Let me know.


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do you want it?
You have an awesome system already.

If I have problems then it will go to you.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jan 5, 2008)

gamer30 said:


> Why do you want it?
> You have an awesome system already.
> 
> If I have problems then it will go to you.



'Cause we like to have more than one system... I have 4...


----------



## sho95 (Jan 5, 2008)

gamer 30 pm'd you.


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 5, 2008)

I seem to not be able to sell the case thats the on problem right now.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 5, 2008)

gamer30 said:


> Why do you want it?



I'll use it for a F@H rig.


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 6, 2008)

Allright, will let you know


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like I cant sell the PC whole, so sales for parts will most likely start monday, or tuesday. Post what you would like to buy, or PM, First come gets first dibs.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I might do something like $180 for the CPU + mobo... that'd be like $120 for the CPU and $60 for the mobo, not unreasonable.


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 7, 2008)

Need to sell 8800GT for 230 plus extra 25 for Accelero S1 with Turbo Module.
Trying to sell them together


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 9, 2008)

im interested in the cpu and mobo how much together?


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry allready been sold. Only things left are 8800GT and Case


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 9, 2008)

no worries, i thought it was gone just checking, do you have another comp or why are you selling?


----------



## gamer30 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an old comp im going back to. 
After I bought my new system I decide I didnt need it so im selling to get a ps3


----------

